# Cascable WiFi Remote App Review by Dustin Abbott



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello everyone. If you have one of Canon's WiFi enabled cameras and have been frustrated (like me) over the complete lack of progress in Canon's remote app development, then I've got good news for you. One of our own Canon Rumors members is part of the development team for a really great app that dramatically expands your control over your camera via WiFi. It adds the ability to program a custom Bulb Exposure (up to an hour), includes intervalometer programming for time lapses, and a host of other features. It is very, very cool.

Check out my review of it here: http://bit.ly/1YeYRll
You can check out the developers page for the app here: https://cascable.se/


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 17, 2015)

Pretty pricey as an app. I have no such luck to try as I have an android phone.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 17, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> Pretty pricey as an app. I have no such luck to try as I have an android phone.



It is fairly expensive for an app, but still cheap by just about every other standard of photography. It is a bummer that it is iOS specific right now, but it is a great app.


----------

